

Future-Proof Business Starters - dueprocess
http://www.concepthacker.com/Future-Proof-Business-Starters

======
philbarr
My initial thoughts are:

\- Exclusive rights to the brand name. [You mean you invented the name and
you're going to let me use it?]

\- Ownership of dot-com domain. [£3/year]

\- Professionally designed logo. [search for "logo" on google, find one you
like, try and copy in Inkscape like I did [1]. It's not gonna be brilliant but
it will probably be as good as the ones shown and you can change it later when
you're earning £££'s]

\- One page business plan. [Download a business plan template, fill in the
questions. Fair enough though, this guy might be a genius at this stuff but
I'd need to know a LOT more before spending $500]

\- One hour personal consultation. [I can talk business-y stuff for an hour
too. Especially if I've got a one page business plan I can go through point by
point.]

And let's say that the person selling these is a professional entreprenuer
with the correct experience, and that these are a _bargain_ because you're
going to get invaluable advice on starting up. Well - he/she hasn't done a
very good job of conveying that on the site itself....?

[1] - [http://simplyapped.com/](http://simplyapped.com/) (haven't finished
this site yet by the way)

~~~
rtx
About your second point. That's the domain renewal fees not the acquisition
cost.

~~~
philbarr
All you have to do is pick a domain that isn't currently being used. A quick
check on namecheap.com and I can have:

priorpermission.com

priorconsent.org

priorconsent.me

all for < £10

------
wizawuza
Isn't this kinda like the patent troll concept?

------
mtrimpe
Very cute; but the pricing seems a bit low. I'd expect your support, your
backing, your advice. You're never going to fit a good logo design + domain
name + advice in there for that little money.

For example; I own videoview.com, with a cute matching logo
([http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/0...](http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/video-view1-300x33.png) ,) which I'd be interested to
hand over because of a trademark dispute for the exact thing we were using it
for (recruitment video interviews.)

I'm pretty sure you can create a successful business off of that domain, but
there's no way in hell it'd go for $500.

